# What yarn do you use for dish/wash cloths?



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been using strictly cotton yarns but has anyone else had any success using other types of yarns. I'm not very pleased with the color washing out of the peaches n cream yarns.

Which brands are colorfast?


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I found that Hobby Lobby sells cotton called I Love This Cottn. It is a ittle highter priced that sugar and cream but you can get one more cloths out of it. The solid color will make 4, and it is so soft. It does not fade like sugar and cream. Price not bad if you get it on sale.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

It has to be 100% cotton for dishcloths. I know the red fades out fast but I haven't noticed the other colors fading out but then I don't use them. I just like knitting the different patterns and giving them away.

People seem to like Hobby Lobby's cottons but I haven't used it yet for a dishcloth but it does seem softer on the hands when knitting with it.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've only used one so far that I had knitted myself, it was a yellow & white one and the yellow is almost as light as the white part, lol............yes, I thought I had seen it before that cotton was recommended for the cloths but just because something is 'recommended' doesn't always mean that's what people will use, so I had wondered if anyone used anything different? You know how us gals are, we always want to test the waters, lol.......always wanting to go against the grain.

And of course, we don't have Hobby Lobby in MD, so I suppose I'll make a trip to their website. I missed out on the garage sale at Yarn Paradise 2 days ago. I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much in shipping. I think it was a bit over $15 for 3 lots but I wasn't thinking at the time that those 3 'lots' contained 24 skeins of yarn so I guess shipping is about where it's supposed to be for 24 skeins, plus it is coming from Turkey. I'm going to make a separate post to see what anyone thinks of YP's cotton yarns. I would like to try some of them, I just don't think that I want to try 8 skeins of one type/color.



PaKnitter said:


> It has to be 100% cotton for dishcloths. I know the red fades out fast but I haven't noticed the other colors fading out but then I don't use them. I just like knitting the different patterns and giving them away.
> 
> People seem to like Hobby Lobby's cottons but I haven't used it yet for a dishcloth but it does seem softer on the hands when knitting with it.


----------



## v leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

Ive used the nylon and love they also dry quick, some times i double it with connon,


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't try an acrylic for dishcloths. You will have a dishcloth that looks worse than any faded 100% cotton. It looks like road kill!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Red Heart has ruined acrylic for me. When I first started knitting I used a lot of their SS yarns and now I'm to where I can't stand the touch of acrylic yarns. I liked it a lot at first because of the stretch it had with it, but now..............I'm just too dang fickle I guess........since I can't seem to learn anything new, I don't want to get any good, expensive yarns because I'd just be wasting my money. I've seen so many reviews of 'this' yarn and 'that' yarn and it amazes me that people will spend upwards of $20 for a skein of yarn....OMG.....when I see that, I run and run fast, lol........thanks for your tips!!



PaKnitter said:


> Don't try an acrylic for dishcloths. You will have a dishcloth that looks worse than any faded 100% cotton. It looks like road kill!


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Red Heart is rough and scratchy and I did not realize that until I tried other yarns like Michael's brand Impeccables or Hobby Lobby"s I love this Yarn. These yarns are not much more expensive that RH (if any more at all). Michael's and HL, too, generally have coupons on their websites to use on one regular price item, just to get you to try things there. I usually get yarn at Michael's when they have the Impeccables on sale for 4 skeins for $10.00. Can't beat it. HL is further away so I don't get there as often. 

I can't afford the "expensive" yarn either. Knitting for me is a hobby, a stress reliever, but if I spent all my money on yarn, then it would be neither. 

On cotton, I like the original P&C, but S&C will have to do now. Alot of folks use acrylic as dish scrubbers but I don't like the feel of wet acrylic it's like fingernails on a blackboard to me. LOL

Good Luck, I hope you find something you like.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use mainly Lily Sugar and Cream. It doesn't fade as bad as the Peaches and Cream.

I have also used the Hobby Lobby brand I Love that Cotton and it does make a soft cloth ... keep in mind that because it is soft it will not be as scrubby as the Sugar and Cream. The last couple I made from a double strand of the #10 crochet cotton and they are more like the ones you buy (especially if you use like one ball of white and one ball of red for your strands) ... thin and scrubby.

If you use anything other than cotton, keep in mind that you will have fuzzies on your dishes or face.

BTW, I have found the best selection and price of the Lily at my Walmart (unless Hobby Lobby has it on sale).


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

well,OK OK I confess, I make enough so that once they fade out that much, they hit the ragbag and fresh new ones replace them in sight in the kitchen. I give away tons too I really like making them so its a win win far I'm concerned. I like the Lily too but usually buy whatever happens to be the most on sale. Right now I'm using ot of stash.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I always use Peaches and creme and have never had a problem of the yarn fading


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


I'm a cone girl, myself. 

I buy a basic color or two on a cone. Then the other colors by the balls. It takes me 2 or 3 years to use a cone.

I knit dishcloths more than anything else. Just love the variety of designs.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I use cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills in Victoria, it's $13 for a 200gram ball. It knits up beautifully.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I ended up buying 3 skeins of S&C from AC Moore, so heck for $6. I bought a hunter green, burgundy and a white. I was trying to make some more patterned dish cloths with some variegated yarns and you could hardly see the pattern at all through all the 'business' of the variegateds so I'm hoping the solid colors will show the pattern a bit better.........we will see.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, I have to make a dishcloth. After all this talk about it I feel I must introduce them to the UK (well, my little bit of it). Can someone please let me have a simple pattern (I promise not to breech any copyright)and what yarn I should use so I can have a go and see why you are all making them by the million in the US and most of us over her have never heard of making them. We either use disposable cloths or buy ready-made cloths or sponges. I'm going to make a few, give them to my friends and we'll all do a comparison with disposables and ready-mades.
thanks
Lynda


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Try KnitPicks' Dishie Yarn. It's 100% cotton but still softer than P&C. I don't know about colorfast, but they have good quality yarns.
Inge, CA


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lynda,
consider to give them away as face wash cloths with a nice piece of handmade soap. I crochet a loop on the last knitted corner for hooks in the shower.
Inge, CA


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the Hobby Lobby I love this cotton, too. It is nice to work with, and I haven't had any problem with fading. My grandkids love how soft the yarn is. It was on sale a few weeks ago, so I stocked up!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

All my friends expect dish cloths, pot scrubbers and hot pads for Christmas. I have used the 100% cotton by C$S, and several other types of cotton yarn. One of my friends asked me to make hers out of acrylic yarn, because they do a better job cleaning dishes, and especially pans. So I tried a couple other people, and they all agreed that they like the acrylic better, so by popular demand...acrylic for me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I use Lily Sugar and Crean and never have had any problem whatsoever.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

sending you a pm


Lynda from Watford said:


> Ok, I have to make a dishcloth. After all this talk about it I feel I must introduce them to the UK (well, my little bit of it). Can someone please let me have a simple pattern (I promise not to breech any copyright)and what yarn I should use so I can have a go and see why you are all making them by the million in the US and most of us over her have never heard of making them. We either use disposable cloths or buy ready-made cloths or sponges. I'm going to make a few, give them to my friends and we'll all do a comparison with disposables and ready-mades.
> thanks
> Lynda


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Loads of yarn suggestions. Can I have a pattern now please. I'm off to the shops tomorrow for my swap stuff and I want to get it all then.
Thanks, Lynda


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had problems with the red and dark green fading in the P&C brand, (found this out on Christmas Eve) haven't tried any other dark colors at this time. For a lot of my dishcloths, I will just use a stitch pattern that I want to practice, cast on enough to make a cloth and work away. I end up knowing the stitch a bit better and have something to show for the work. I make a lot of the design styles as gifts, always saving new ones to add to my collection of patterns. It keeps me busy and usually have at least one on the needles for when I get upset with a new project.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I've only used one so far that I had knitted myself, it was a yellow & white one and the yellow is almost as light as the white part, lol............yes, I thought I had seen it before that cotton was recommended for the cloths but just because something is 'recommended' doesn't always mean that's what people will use, so I had wondered if anyone used anything different? You know how us gals are, we always want to test the waters, lol.......always wanting to go against the grain.
> And of course, we don't have Hobby Lobby in MD, so I suppose I'll make a trip to their website. I missed out on the garage sale at Yarn Paradise 2 days ago. I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much in shipping. I think it was a bit over $15 for 3 lots but I wasn't thinking at the time that those 3 'lots' contained 24 skeins of yarn so I guess shipping is about where it's supposed to be for 24 skeins, plus it is coming from Turkey. I'm going to make a separate post to see what anyone thinks of YP's cotton yarns. I would like to try some of them, I just don't think that I want to try 8 skeins of one type/color.


There's a Hobby Lobby in Columbia, MD at Snowden Square. Take I-95 to Rte 175 Columbia Exit. Stay on Rte 175 to Snowden River Parkway. Turn left at the light and go down to third light and you will turn left into Snowden Square. Turn left after you go into the shopping center and there is a big Hobby Lobby there. It should not be more than 30-40 minutes from B'mo. They have a nice selection of yarn, too. The Elicia sells out quickly, though.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

haha me too!


Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

What size needle do you use?


peachy51 said:


> I use mainly Lily Sugar and Cream. It doesn't fade as bad as the Peaches and Cream.
> 
> I have also used the Hobby Lobby brand I Love that Cotton and it does make a soft cloth ... keep in mind that because it is soft it will not be as scrubby as the Sugar and Cream. The last couple I made from a double strand of the #10 crochet cotton and they are more like the ones you buy (especially if you use like one ball of white and one ball of red for your strands) ... thin and scrubby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Go to the website Lily Sugar and Cream. Just type that in you search window and you will see and endless list of patterns from the simple ones to more complex. Now your next decision will be the hardest one. Which one will I make first. Good luck


----------



## Moonlily2 (Feb 15, 2012)

I use linen for washcloths.It gets softer after each use and looks and feels special!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

What about knit picks. I have not used it but they do have all cotton.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

For patters, check knittingpatterncentral.com check all the patterns for dishclothers - there are alot of them.
I too,knit many, many dishcloths/washcloths. Have used Peaches & Cream and Sugar & Cream only, but just bought some Loops & Threads Cotton Club (100% cotton)- it's really soft, at a Michaels in NJ and am going to try it. also am going to try Hobby Lobby's, I Love this Cotton. I also found that the darker reddish colors fade too - with any color that I think might fade, I soak it in water and white vinegar then wash it (also put some white vinegar in the wash or use the SHOUT Color Catcher sheet in the wash.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a dish rag for Pete's sake. I wouldn't care if it faded into next week and that is if I liked them but I'll knit them if someone wants some. My mail lady loves them so that is what she gets for Christmas. I use mine to scrub floors because they are strong.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I use and carry the CREME de la CREME which is 100% cotton - 70 gram ball for $2.75 includes tax. It will make 2 good sized dish cloths on 4.50 mm needles. It comes in a variety of solid or variegated colors.

I will be having a dish cloth contest in my shop next month for all my customers. It is going to be fun, prizes etc...


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

This makes me remember the whole load of towels I ruined with one dishcloth that had red in it. I forgot to set the colors first. All of my Peaches and Cream cloths have ended up nearly white and I rarely use any bleach on them. I'll try the I Love the Cotton since I do love these dishcloths!


----------



## badams9084 (Mar 23, 2011)

There is a Hobby Lobby in Laurel, MD on Rt. 198 at the intersection with 295. You might want to take a trip there some day.


----------



## whiterocky (Nov 11, 2011)

hi...i too love to do the dishcloths...it is an easy way to get out my frustrations of the day sometimes...lol....i have used the P&C too and the only color that has faded is the red so far....i like the red the most because it is my favorite color and i make them for the xmas bazzar we have at church and put them in baskets to go with kitchen utensils..make nice baskets and sell good...everyone needs things like that right. i may try to find that Hobby Lobby yarn...but i too do not want to spend an arm and a leg for yarn. BTW...you are right about varigated yarn...it doesn't show your beautiful designs that you put so much work into..i've made some kids..ducks ..boats..butterflys..etc..and my favorite ones to do are the diamonds which hold up really good...my daughter is making all white ones in crochet for her new apartment because you can bleach them clean when needed and can see the dirt better..she got the big spool and will use it up i am sure...between bath and kitchen..hope this helped a little ...by ..joanne


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

The last four dish clothes I have made I used Cotlin from KnitPicks. It's a little pricier then P & C but I like the way it works up.


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Ok, I have to make a dishcloth. After all this talk about it I feel I must introduce them to the UK (well, my little bit of it). Can someone please let me have a simple pattern (I promise not to breech any copyright)and what yarn I should use so I can have a go and see why you are all making them by the million in the US and most of us over her have never heard of making them. We either use disposable cloths or buy ready-made cloths or sponges. I'm going to make a few, give them to my friends and we'll all do a comparison with disposables and ready-mades.
> thanks
> Lynda


As you understood from this post, you should purchase some cotton yarn. My favorite relaxing-to-make dishcloth begins with 2 stitches cast on any medium-sized needle.
Row 1 and all increase rows--K 1, yo, K to end of row. I increase until there are about 50 stitches on needle. Then start decreasing rows.
K 2 tog, yo, K 2 tog and knit to end of each row. Do this until you have 2 stitches left on needle. Bind off.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Found these sites for free dishcloth patterns
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/javaindex.html

I haven't used the last one but someone sent it to me this morning.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

spyrogyra2 said:


> Try KnitPicks' Dishie Yarn. It's 100% cotton but still softer than P&C. I don't know about colorfast, but they have good quality yarns.
> Inge, CA


I totally agree! I've made these out of dark colors and bleached them and they're still holding their color. It seems to me they also don't develop and odor as quickly.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

well sure lots of comments i have used the wall mart balls and the good stuff but as some said they are just dish cloths if u want a site i just typed in dish cloth patterns or baby wash cloth patterns and it took me to some sites good luck if you don't find them pm me i will look on my copies to see the exact sites


----------



## Susan C.S. (Sep 4, 2011)

Why do you want to knit dish/wash cloths when there are so many other lovely patterns out there? Is it an American thing?


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

I, too, found that the nifty patterns do not show up when using the varigated yarns. The BIG cones are great when one is making lots and lots of dish cloths. I want to use the cones in crocheting a shopping bag. Unfortunately the pattern for the bag is neatly put away....in other words .... I CAN'T FIND IT!!! :XD


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

I am truly fascinated that you all knit dishcloths I like to practically boil mine to keep them clean and germ free I doN't think Icould keep the pace up if I knitted them I am not good knitter or a confident one so I think I'll stick to small,toys and small clothes for the kids Toys are quite forgiving of my many mistakes


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

I've never attempted to knit small toys. However, I either knit or crochet the dish cloths. They are BIG sellers at Craft Fairs. And, as I sit in my recliner and knit or crochet, I tell my family....Well, it keeps me off the streets. LOL


----------



## cjsgma (Dec 13, 2011)

I gave up using Peaches N Cream for dishcloths or facecloths, but do use it for potholders because they don't go in the water as often. When they get to looking ugly and spotted, I just pitch them and put out new ones. I use the "magic square" pattern for the potholders because it makes them double thickness. Got the pattern from a cousin, who just told it to me, and I scribbled it down as we were riding in the car!
Have made dozens of the potholders and dishcloths as well, and give most of them away. Absolutely love Hobby Lobby's "I LOVE THIS YARN", and they keep adding new ones!
I never use Red Heart nowdays....too scratchy.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone. You are all wonderful. I now have loads of patterns and can't wait to get started! 

Susan C.S. - at the moment I'm with you but as so many Americans knit them I'm determined to find out why they do it. (btw, you're my nearest neighbour on this site so far.)

Off to buy the wool/cotton tomorrow then watch this space! I'll let you have the English view of this. 

luv Lynda


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I heard that if you soak the dishcloth in vineger and water, it will help keep them from fading so quickly. When I make my dishrags and give away, I put a little note on them telling them to soak in vinegar and water.


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh....I have this pattern. And, in my humble opinion, I think it is GREAT....and looks good when completed. :thumbup:


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

I suppose you'al are wondering what pattern I'm referring to as I check out my post. It's the one where you begin with just 2 stitches on your knitting needle. Sorry about that.


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

I have used Peaches and Cream, Sugar and Cream, & Lion Kitchen, has been renamed. I have used cones, balls, skeins. pretty much any 1100% cotton ww I could get my hands on and been happy with it. I do bleach all dishcloths. So they do loose color with some washings. 

I just last week was reading about making Tawashi with acrylics for scrubbing and travel. Yet you would like them on a the smaller size.


----------



## knittermimi (Feb 22, 2012)

I have not made them but I know that knitpicks.com sells a cotton called "Dishy" which is expressly made for that purpose. Trouble is the shipping cost for an order of less than $50. But I highly recommend them. I have had EXCELLENT customer service with them and have been using them almost exclusively for 3 years.


----------



## Kerrbie (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently started using Dishie from Knit Picks. I love working with the yarn and have not had any problems with the color fading.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I only use white cotton for dishcloths, so they can be bleached.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought 3 lovely crocheted dishcloths at a booth in a antique/craft mall.
I don't know what they were made out of but they would not soak up any liquid.
This was before I learned to knit, and I took up knitting so I could make some cloths and have always used cotton like the patterns suggest.
Rinse with hot water after washing the dishes and hang it to dry after using.. 
I would like to make dish towels if they would be absorbent enough to dry dishes well.

Has anyone made cloths to use for face washing in spa sets? Definitely in a different color to mark them as not for the kitchen? Have been thinking of trying those instead of washcloths".....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I've been using strictly cotton yarns but has anyone else had any success using other types of yarns. I'm not very pleased with the color washing out of the peaches n cream yarns.
> 
> Which brands are colorfast?


I am not really worried about the color fading on my cloths. I just put new ones out when company is due. My kids laugh at me when I do that but oh well.
I use a strand of cotton and a strand off acrylic together to make dish cloths. I have never had a problem of fuzzies left on my dishes. I like this combination because if food is stuck on the dish/pot it scrubs off easily.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I use any 100% cotton I can find. The cones are more economical in the long run as you don't have as many little bits left over since one cloth doesn't take quite a full ball of yarn.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I suppose you could call it an American "thing", since it appears that those of you in other countries don't use them! So if you just want to practice differnt stitches, these make great practice pieces, and then you could sew them together and make a blanket. There are tons of patterns with designs in them out there that would make beautiful pieced blankets. But for me, I make them because they do a great job on the few dishes that I wash by hand. I use the grandmother's favorite, (the c/o 2 sts mentioned above, also available on the yarn companies web sites) because of the garter ridges. They scrub great. Like socks, I can't make enough of them to make everyone around me happy! I make some for a charity auction in the spring and summer. I usually put 3 to a package. The ladies fight over them. We have gotten anywhere from $10 to $15 for a package of 3! All going to a good cause. I may, if my hands hold up, make scrubbies to go with them this year. Also liked the idea above of using the #10 cotton thread doubled. If you wanted extra scrubbiness (is that even a word!)you could hold it with a strand of s & c. May try that too.

Tami


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

i don't know of any that are color fast. I Love That Cotton at Hobby Lobby is nice, btu I don't know if it fades.

Candace


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

I have knitted with the Hobby Lobby I love this cotton and it is just 50% cotton so it is a little too soft for dishes. Also, the first time you wash it, it sheds terribly. I took back the other skeins I had purchased. I think the more intense colors like green, red and burgundy are the ones that tend to wash out on Sugar and Cream and Peaches and Cream yarns. I read on a previous post that a vinegar rinse when washing helps to retain the color.


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.
> ...


I know this may sound crazy but just what are you using the "dishcloths" for? To dry dishes, handle hot food or are they regular "potholders"? Just wondering what everyone is talking about. Thanks


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful dishcloths can be made with 100% linen and this is often on sale at Tuesday Mornings etc. I like it better than all the cottons mentioned. It is scratchy, and holds the color better. I still knit and crochet the cloths in cotton but prefer the linen. They are both fun. I love yarn period.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

edgewalker said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy M said:
> ...


I use them to wash dishes! They are much better than the store bought ones and I hate sponges as they seem to sour quickly and costly to keep replacing. The ones I make wash nicely and look nice in the kitchen. I've just started making dish towels so I can have a matching set. I love to do these because they are basically brain off time for me. Other projects I have to concentrate on so these are really enjoyable.


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

When you use the #10 crochet cottton what size needle do you use? How many cast ons? I have never woked with crochet thread for knitting. One more new thing for me!


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

From my dishcloth e-mail group many patterns can be found here is a few of the sites collected with one of my many dishcloth groups
http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/knitting/dishcloths.html

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/PATTbacktoschool.html

http://kelleysyarns.blogspot.com/2008/10/balsam-testing-phase.html

http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html

http://knitblog.com/index.php/help-pages/knitting-errata/

http://vickidesigns.homestead.com/CowboyBoot.html

http://vickidesigns.homestead.com/CowboyHat.html

http://kelleysyarns.blogspot.com/2009/06/crocus.html

http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/

http://coming-unravelled.blogspot.com/2007/06/ill-be-back-after-this-brief-message.html

http://digknittydesigns.blogspot.com/

http://kelleysyarns.blogspot.com/2007/05/elvish-leaves-dishcloth.html

http://www.knittersedge.com/Diamond/patterns/hkp97.pdf

http://harvestmoondesigns.blogspot.com/

http://harvestmoonchristmascottage.blogspot.com/

http://strayalleycat.com/index.php/knit/

http://fiberneed.blogspot.com/2006/10/more-dishcloths.html

http://www.knitdishclothcorner.com/

http://www.cosy-place.com/html/15.html

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Knitted_Kitty_Dishcloths/

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html

http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/

http://patternsbylindy.blogspot.com/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MarilynsKnittingHeavenOnEarth/

http://www.masondixonknitting.com/

http://www.knittingfool.com/index.cfm

http://webhome.idirect.com/~quanah/patface1.html

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/ugly-scrubbie.html

http://nimbleneedles.blogspot.com/2007/09/freebie-for-you-sims-snowboarder.html

http://greenmountainmama.blogspot.com/2006/05/whiplash-color.html

This is the blog for the owner of my favorite dishcloth group she has it linked to it.
http://thingsstitchedmarketplace.blogspot.com/

http://whimsicalknitting.blogspot.com/

http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/

There are many more out there Some of these you have to purchase most you do not.


----------



## elissavet (Jun 12, 2011)

Odd thing, I have been doing trials on a bunch of washcloths as we are going to use them as favors for a wedding. I am the bride's father's girlfriend. I will never use anything that has acrylic or poly anything because I simply have to love the feel of the yarn in my hands. Having said that, I will add to it that I did plenty of samples with all possible cotton yarns, even my favorite from Greece. Tried the cottons from the local Hobby Lobby and Michael's and was thoroughly dissappointed. I really did not want to do all that work with yarn that was horrid and simply too fat. I was about to give up when I clicked on Knit Pick's site and saw a sample for washcloths: spa quality! So I ordered some of their organic cottons in the colors the bride wants, and Voila! Bride and knitter are quite happy. They feel great while I am knitting and after I block and after they come out of the washer/dryer. I have subjected them to all the tests. And I can not sing the praises loud enough. Simply Cotton Sport Yarn for 2.99$ yields more than enough for two roomy washcloths of 10"x10". They have other options, check them out.


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

I personally use the ones made from scraps for washing dishes here. The few I received in exchanges for face cloths. I often use them for gifts for any reason; house warming, graduation, birthday, gifts for the pastors families we host once a year at our church, gifts for family when I visit them. i do not live close to any of them. 

The only thing that bothers me is when I am told they are too pretty to use. I make them to be used and I use them.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I have had some Sugar & Cream fade, and some not. I just did a cloth from knitpicks Dishie. Now, I haven't washed it yet, but I have used the cloth, and I love the fabric.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

hey linda, from georgia. just google knitted dish cloths and you will get LOTS of patterns. i have been making them for many years and now only do diagonal ones thats knit stitch. save my creative stitches for something else. was an excellent way to learn/practice new stitches. still make about 25 per year, for daughters and friends, as well as myself. happy knitting. racso


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

SueSch said:


> I am truly fascinated that you all knit dishcloths I like to practically boil mine to keep them clean and germ free I doN't think Icould keep the pace up if I knitted them I am not good knitter or a confident one so I think I'll stick to small,toys and small clothes for the kids Toys are quite forgiving of my many mistakes


Dish cloths (especially "Grandma's Favorite" )are practically mindless knitting. I like to knit them in the car while traveling or just as a quick break from more complicated patterns. I do like the way they perform though, better than the thin things you get in the stores here. I try to use only one a day but I don't boil them. Just bleach.


----------



## emmeknits2 (Sep 12, 2011)

good idea the number 10 cotton i hadnt thought of that but my mom always complains that the dishcloths made with sugar and cream are too thick. what size needles do you use?


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

I have had it suggested to me that if you use HL I Love This Cotton, that you use a larger needle because it will shrink when washed. I haven't washed the one I made with the I Love This Cotton, so can't report on personal experience. I would guess that darker colors (especially red) would have more of a tendency to run, as opposed to light colors


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

And this is wrong how? Edith M


Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

cjsgma said:


> I gave up using Peaches N Cream for dishcloths or facecloths, but do use it for potholders because they don't go in the water as often. When they get to looking ugly and spotted, I just pitch them and put out new ones. I use the "magic square" pattern for the potholders because it makes them double thickness. Got the pattern from a cousin, who just told it to me, and I scribbled it down as we were riding in the car!
> Have made dozens of the potholders and dishcloths as well, and give most of them away. Absolutely love Hobby Lobby's "I LOVE THIS YARN", and they keep adding new ones!
> 
> Could you share the "magic square pattern" for potholders, please?I


----------



## ditty (Sep 11, 2011)

has anyone tried using the #10 cotton thread. using two threads at once and it makes a very nice dish cloth. learned this from a girl here at work. you can mix colors to make it more interesting. (like white with red or blue and yellow.)

another idea is to first soak your dish cloths in a mix of white vinegar and cold water. this is supposed to set colors. it works well on black pants I know to keep them from fading.


----------



## ditty (Sep 11, 2011)

it would depend on the tightness you want the stitch to be. I would suggest a 4-5 but depending on tension etc.


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

Marianne, 
Just wondering what pattern you are using for dish towels.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

The pattern I use I made up myself. Here it is. On US#6 needles using any worsted weight cotton yarn, cast on 35 stitches. Knit each row until it reaches the size you like best.. I like 6 inches. Bind off and enjoy. If you are wanting patterns you can use any stitch you like. Hope this will get you started. Edith M


Lynda from Watford said:


> Ok, I have to make a dishcloth. After all this talk about it I feel I must introduce them to the UK (well, my little bit of it). Can someone please let me have a simple pattern (I promise not to breech any copyright)and what yarn I should use so I can have a go and see why you are all making them by the million in the US and most of us over her have never heard of making them. We either use disposable cloths or buy ready-made cloths or sponges. I'm going to make a few, give them to my friends and we'll all do a comparison with disposables and ready-mades.
> thanks
> Lynda


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I buy Lionbrand cotton for my dish cloths. I think its a tad thinner, the colors are amazing and I get more dish cloths out of one skein. I made some for Christmas gifts out of white and they are so beautiful, I knitted a light purple one for a bib and its still purple..lol I didn't notice any fadding yet, and that was at christmas time... Also you mentioned Red Hearts acrylic yarn.. your right it is scratchy when we are knitting with it but once its washed its so nice and soft.. I am LOVEING Red Hearts Soft yarn.. I love a higher priced yarn but my budget doesn't allow much of that... I would be interested in finding out about Yarn Paradise too... I know that it seems like a lot of yarn but when you look at the yardage some of them are very small.. so you would need that many skeins.. Plus I personally would rather have too much than too little...LOL


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I use Sugar and Cream and Peaches and Cream and Lions Brand cotton. What I like the best is Knit Picks Dishie because they have lots of bold colors.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I prefer Sugar and Cream, not Peaches and Cream which is a knock off, and not as good. Sugar and Cream is found at JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, and Michaels, as well as some yarn stores, Peaches and Cream is found at WalMart. That might be where you're running into problems. Hope this helps, I had the same problems initially.


----------



## sey (May 20, 2011)

i use crochet thread and perle cotton. nither fad much or not at all. get the tread weight that suits. i use #7 or #8 needles.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I mentioned once before that I use left over yarn for dish cloths and wash cloths.No matter what the yarn it works great.Baby yarn works as well.The more these things are washed and dried they just get better.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Soak them in vinegar or salt to keep colors true. Even if colors fade everyone I know, loves them because they last for ever. I have one that was my mom's, and she passed 12 years ago and she used it before that. Regular yarn also works.


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

100% cotton only! Knit Picks has some nice cotton yarn, costs a little more, but I really like it, it's called "dishie" and it's got more sheen than most cotton yarns which is why I like it.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I buy at walmart or yard sales,salvation army. Knock on wood never had trouble.


----------



## animalshorses (Aug 30, 2011)

I also get the I love this cotton from Hobby Lobby and really like it. I haven't had fading so far and here are always coupons for Hobby Lobby online that you can print out and use ! Nothing like those coupons..have bought some good stuff at 40 % off


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL. I can certainly identified with that. Even giving half to my cousin I still have a lot and unfortunately in colors I don't particularly like (forest green and burgundy).



Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Linen is a great yarn for face clothes!


dinahflo said:


> I bought 3 lovely crocheted dishcloths at a booth in a antique/craft mall.
> I don't know what they were made out of but they would not soak up any liquid.
> This was before I learned to knit, and I took up knitting so I could make some cloths and have always used cotton like the patterns suggest.
> Rinse with hot water after washing the dishes and hang it to dry after using..
> ...


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


I keep a waste basket in my car with a set of straight no. 7 needles and crochet hook and the dreaded cone of cotton yarn. That way when I am waiting or have left the house without a project bag, I have something to do. I can even let someone else knit or crochet on an already started dish cloth. Works for me.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Google washcloth patterns (free) and you should get a lot of patterns. The Grandma's Favorite Washcloth (or something like that) is a really easy and popular pattern. Ravelry will also have a lot of free patterns. Good luck. Hopefully we'll get to see pictures. And would also like your feedback on whether you like hand knit wash/dish cloths.



Lynda from Watford said:


> Loads of yarn suggestions. Can I have a pattern now please. I'm off to the shops tomorrow for my swap stuff and I want to get it all then.
> Thanks, Lynda


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marilyn Robinson said:


> Marianne,
> Just wondering what pattern you are using for dish towels.


I simply measured my favorite dishtowels, cast on enough stitches to match and used different types of stitch patterns on them. I don't have any at this time due to friends seeing and asking for them, I think I am down to one dishcloth also, hmmm guess this weekend will be spent building up my supply again! :wink:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my! Thats the only way I buy my cotton is in the large cones! Maybe you could swap some with a friend to get different colors. Crochet some window valances and it will use it up and its pretty.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you find a color that worked best for showing the designs of the cloth?



whiterocky said:


> hi...i too love to do the dishcloths...it is an easy way to get out my frustrations of the day sometimes...lol....i have used the P&C too and the only color that has faded is the red so far....i like the red the most because it is my favorite color and i make them for the xmas bazzar we have at church and put them in baskets to go with kitchen utensils..make nice baskets and sell good...everyone needs things like that right. i may try to find that Hobby Lobby yarn...but i too do not want to spend an arm and a leg for yarn. BTW...you are right about varigated yarn...it doesn't show your beautiful designs that you put so much work into..i've made some kids..ducks ..boats..butterflys..etc..and my favorite ones to do are the diamonds which hold up really good...my daughter is making all white ones in crochet for her new apartment because you can bleach them clean when needed and can see the dirt better..she got the big spool and will use it up i am sure...between bath and kitchen..hope this helped a little ...by ..joanne


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

FYI. There is a Hobby Lobby in Maryland. It's in Columbia off of Snowden River Parkway between 175 and Oakland Mills Road. 

It is near Pet Smart and DSW. Michaels as well as BJs is on the other side of the same shopping area.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I buy the large skeins or cones because I love making dishcloths, spa cloths (a fancy way of saying wash cloth), bibs, facial rounds/make up remover pads, coasters, trivets, so many little odds and ends, its endless what can be made. I give most away as presents. Have fun.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I just discovered a new way to crochet. Its called yo-yo crochet and I made hot pad. This would use up the cones of cotton. My dream is to have a whole rainbow of colors and make cloths and tank tops. Maybe some day. God Bless


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

Why would anybody waste there time making wash cloths, when you can purchase for next to nothing, I can think of much more exciting things to knit in squares, b/blankets, patch work tops, jackets etc, you won't catch me making w/cloths, wot a waste of knitting expeience, come on ladies buy your w/cloths from were ever, and use your considerable talents for something more exciting. Best of knitting Janie 59 XXX


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

But these knitted clothes last a lot longer than store bought clothes!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

karen2835 said:


> I ended up buying 3 skeins of S&C from AC Moore, so heck for $6. I bought a hunter green, burgundy and a white. I was trying to make some more patterned dish cloths with some variegated yarns and you could hardly see the pattern at all through all the 'business' of the variegateds so I'm hoping the solid colors will show the pattern a bit better.........we will see.


Yes, you are right about the pattern showing up much better with a solid. This is one I made for my daughter:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Peachy51, this is very pretty!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I received as a gift a face cloth made from Sugar 'n Cream with the basketweave pattern. Love it!



dinahflo said:


> I bought 3 lovely crocheted dishcloths at a booth in a antique/craft mall.
> I don't know what they were made out of but they would not soak up any liquid.
> This was before I learned to knit, and I took up knitting so I could make some cloths and have always used cotton like the patterns suggest.
> Rinse with hot water after washing the dishes and hang it to dry after using..
> ...


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the sugar 'n cream. I've noticed the color fades a bit over time, but I put super iron out in the wash a couple times and after that there was not much color left! Lol gotta remember which loads I put that in!! I made a wash cloth with tractor on it and gave to my 8 year old grandson just after Christmas. Well my dtr asked me the other night if I made it - she didn't know I had - and said if he can't find that washcloth he won't take a shower! Lol Guess he likes it, huh?


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am very disappointed in that as well. I know they are only face/dish cloths, but we still want them to look nice!


karen2835 said:


> I've been using strictly cotton yarns but has anyone else had any success using other types of yarns. I'm not very pleased with the color washing out of the peaches n cream yarns.
> 
> Which brands are colorfast?


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I've been using strictly cotton yarns but has anyone else had any success using other types of yarns. I'm not very pleased with the color washing out of the peaches n cream yarns.
> 
> Which brands are colorfast?


I've found that if you soak the crocheted cotton dishcloths in white vinegar for a couple minutes before the very first machine wash that they don't fade.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Peachy51, this is very pretty!


Thankyou! They are big Longhorn fans and when I saw this pattern, I knew it was for them. I could not find the Longhorn orange color in yarn tho so got as close as I could. This one is really not as red as this pic shows and it is from the I Love that Cotton from Hobby Lobby so it is smoother and softer than the S&C or P&C.


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> But these knitted clothes last a lot longer than store bought clothes!


If ever I find I am in the position that I cannot afford a wash cloth I will top myself !!!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a cone girl also. Can get @ 14 dishcloths from a cone!!!
Have found that Jo Ann's green/white on a cone fades!!!
Not much choice here - Wal Mart it is! Sorry they discontinued some of their colors!!!!
It's a hobby - keeping the fingers busy while on phone or TV. Give most of mine away as gifts - Showers - Wedding & Baby as well as Christmas.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

dinahflo said:


> Has anyone made cloths to use for face washing in spa sets? Definitely in a different color to mark them as not for the kitchen? Have been thinking of trying those instead of washcloths".....


Yes, I have been making them for face cloths in my bath too. If you make with a slightly scrubby pattern they are good for exfoliating.



BarbaraSD said:


> I received as a gift a face cloth made from Sugar 'n Cream with the basketweave pattern. Love it!


I just got finished with several of the basketweave ones. They are one of my favorites to make and, for some reason, knit up faster for me than any of my other patterns.

LOL, I feel like the dishcloth queen since I have made so many this past few months :mrgreen:


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

sorry you feel that way - I think anything knitted and given in love is never a waste of time. It's a quick project and I never feel it's wasting my time - everyone I've ever given one to wants more! I also knit other things but when I want to do a quick project (that's totally done in less than 2 hrs) I knit some dish/wash cloths! Most people wouldn't wear something I'd knit them, they do enjoy the blankets or scarves, but the dish cloths are always a hit! I'm really glad you enjoy knitting the items you do - I just enjoy knitting other items - to each his own. And happy knitting to you, it's a wonderful hobby and brings great pleasure to so many people. God bless.


Janie59 said:


> Why would anybody waste there time making wash cloths, when you can purchase for next to nothing, I can think of much more exciting things to knit in squares, b/blankets, patch work tops, jackets etc, you won't catch me making w/cloths, wot a waste of knitting expeience, come on ladies buy your w/cloths from were ever, and use your considerable talents for something more exciting. Best of knitting Janie 59 XXX


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Karen Ive always used peaches and cream or sugar and cream and have had no problems with bleeding except for the Christmas yarn of red and green and that one bled for me.. I haven't had to make any for quite some time because I had so many finished. The other day I got some Peaches and Cream from Michaels so will see how that goes.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Janie59 said:


> Why would anybody waste there time making wash cloths, when you can purchase for next to nothing, I can think of much more exciting things to knit in squares, b/blankets, patch work tops, jackets etc, you won't catch me making w/cloths, wot a waste of knitting expeience, come on ladies buy your w/cloths from were ever, and use your considerable talents for something more exciting. Best of knitting Janie 59 XXX


Apparently you are in the minority, because everyone I know loves the knitted cloths and I get requests to make them.

I don't make blankets (here in Texas we don't need a lot of them), and I don't care for patchwork clothing (besides the fact that sewing the knitted pieces together is my least favorite part of knitting) so I use the cloths to try new patterns and stitches that I want to learn. Kill two birds with one stone.

To each his own :mrgreen:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There is cotline (a blend of cotton and linen) It is expensive so I do not use it.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, Karen, I usually use Sugar and Cream, but I have used Cotton Ease. It is so much softer and it works. I like to try different things, too. I get bored with the same thing all the time. Wynn


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

If I gave to my very good friends a wash cloth, they would think I have gone La La,.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Janie59 said:


> If I gave to my very good friends a wash cloth, they would think I have gone La La,.


LOL, you might be surprised!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use the cones altogether. The cone used to have 1000 yards on it and now they have dropped to 7000 something. The price stayed the same tho. I haven't checked at Wal-Mart lately. I used to get it for $5.96, but imagine the price has gone up by now. 
If I made nothing but dish rags I would use up a cone in about a week or less. I keep a very big stash of dish rags on hand as someone is always wanting some. 
I do know the red fades some, but after using it awhile it's ok.
Buying the small skeins are so much more expensive and people like mine made from the cones just as well so I go for the cones.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> I use the cones altogether. The cone used to have 1000 yards on it and now they have dropped to 7000 something. The price stayed the same tho. I haven't checked at Wal-Mart lately. I used to get it for $5.96, but imagine the price has gone up by now.
> If I made nothing but dish rags I would use up a cone in about a week or less. I keep a very big stash of dish rags on hand as someone is always wanting some.
> I do know the red fades some, but after using it awhile it's ok.
> Buying the small skeins are so much more expensive and people like mine made from the cones just as well so I go for the cones.


I have only seen the cones here in my local stores in white and beige ... they have more colors on cones? I will have to do more research!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

cjsgma said:


> I gave up using Peaches N Cream for dishcloths or facecloths, but do use it for potholders because they don't go in the water as often. When they get to looking ugly and spotted, I just pitch them and put out new ones. I use the "magic square" pattern for the potholders because it makes them double thickness. Got the pattern from a cousin, who just told it to me, and I scribbled it down as we were riding in the car!
> Have made dozens of the potholders and dishcloths as well, and give most of them away. Absolutely love Hobby Lobby's "I LOVE THIS YARN", and they keep adding new ones!
> I never use Red Heart nowdays....too scratchy.


I was at Joanne's yesterday and they had a display of Red Heart super saver. There was a really pretty blue one that must be new. Of course I had to touch it. It was much softer than the super saver I've bought. .....no I didn't buy any!! lol Was there for sewing supplies.


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't think so, in fact no, so please, don't misunderstand , I'm not knocking w/cloths, if that wot floats your boat, then that is great, didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can get about any color I want. They have every color in the varigated yorn you can imagine, and quiet a few colors in the solid colors. I find them at my Wal-Mart and Joann's. Joann's is quiet a lot higher priced.
I don't have access to any other stores close to me.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Yorkie ... don't have a Joann's here, but at Walmart and Hobby Lobby I have only see the white and beige. Will do more research today, because I do like to have it on hand ... never know when I'm gonna get a request for more :mrgreen:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I found a brand called Village Yarn Craft Cotton at Herrschner's. It's very much like the Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream, but cheaper, and it doesn't fade like the others.


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

Had a word, with three, on the phone, just a moment ago, and they want to dash over to give me therapy. And no wash cloths!!!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

guess its a good thing we are all different. knitting dish cloths for me, is mindless knitting. when i don't or can't concentrate on a pattern. plus i love using them, so does my family and friends. give away several dozen a year. again, just whatever makes a knitter happy, thats what should be done. happy knitting, racso


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I've been using strictly cotton yarns but has anyone else had any success using other types of yarns. I'm not very pleased with the color washing out of the peaches n cream yarns.
> 
> Which brands are colorfast?


I love Cottonease yarn. :-D


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

try it as an addition to another gift. i gave all my friends in ladies group some, probably 10 yrs. ago. now they don't mind asking for them, and has even offered to pay mefor them, which i refused. usualy put a couple in their Christmas goodie bag. also, made facd cloths from 100% cotton chenille yarn and gave them along with a bar of home made soap from a Menninite market that if frequent during growing season. now they're hinting for another one of those. one friend brought me 2 balls of the yarn and ask for just one face cloth and i should keep remainder of yarn. have yet to find anyone that doesn't like the dish/face cloths. maybe you should try one. racso


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

Send me one you may convert me.!!!!!!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Joann's has free shipping today on line with coupon code and I think tomorrow but I couldn't get my order to go through so will try again later.



peachy51 said:


> Thanks Yorkie ... don't have a Joann's here, but at Walmart and Hobby Lobby I have only see the white and beige. Will do more research today, because I do like to have it on hand ... never know when I'm gonna get a request for more :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Janie59 said:


> Send me one you may convert me.!!!!!!


HA HA, Janie, I just noticed where you are ... you are in England, right?

Well, then that explains it! When I was in London, there wasn't a washcloth to be had in our hotel! When I told my friend, who goes to England all the time about it, she said "Oh, yeah, I forgot to tell you that you have to take your own washclothes because they don't have any over there."

Maybe it's a cultural thing?


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

You are probably right , we tend to use baby wipes, the use once and through away, this is were the confrontation has come from, I'm sorry I certainty ,didn't mean to offend anyone , but hear in the UK, not many people use w/cloths, but I suspect some do (I'm covering my backside hear) lol janie59 xxxxxxxx


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

Also I figure,that if a baby wipe is suitable for a new born baby skin it's not going to do my old face much harm, xxxxxxx


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I found a brand called Village Yarn Craft Cotton at Herrschner's. It's very much like the Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream, but cheaper, and it doesn't fade like the others.


Thanks for this info. I've often wondered what that yarn was like. I'll give it a try.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OK my take on this question..and is from many years of experience in using acrylics, cotton and natural fibers.
First Red Heart is getting a bad rap here for an acrylic..I have used Red Heart MANY years and it can be harsh..but so many NEWER Red Heart types that are NOT harsh..
I ONLY use acrylic for those that do not take care of laundrying...ie busy moms with babies..my college aged grands that only use commercial washers/ dryers in dorms in college...OLD RedHeart was a bit rough..but wears like iron..you can search on Youtube "How to wreck the yarn" ..it will soften ANY harsh acrylic to cashmere like softness...VERY informative.
Now for the cotton colors ANY brand..I first wash them to remove any residue added in production...AIR dry..then soak them in a vinegar solution....THIS sets colors..I also block them with STEAM...just the first time..this holds shape..Fair warning on the Hobby Lobby "I LOVE THIS COTTON"..It stetches beyond measure and pills up BADLY...NOT for me..
But what I use when I want to knit or crochet a say dishcloth to last..I use KnitPicks CotLin or Dishie always the best results for a few more pennies..after all any thing I knit or crochet I want it to look its best and last.
Even dishcloths ...
In this instant...THE CHEAP becomes expensive if it does not last, stretches out of shape or pills...this is JMHO from years of experience.
I hope it helps a bit.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cyndyn said:


> Joann's has free shipping today on line with coupon code and I think tomorrow but I couldn't get my order to go through so will try again later.


Thank you! Just placed my order with them.


----------



## sharnkay (Feb 26, 2011)

I will add my two cents worth to this mountain of replies: I find Lion Brand cotton is pretty colorfast. I use it for dish cloths and Swiffer cloths for damp mopping. For Swiffer covers for dry dusting I prefer an acrylic blend, as it has more of a "charge" to attract dust. 

I also like hemp for wash cloths; like linen, it just gets better with use.

For those of you who wonder about why one would knit/crochet a rag: You can practice stitch patterns on a small piece of work without spending too much time or money, and they are certainly more decorative in your kitchen. Plus they're just fun to make.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sharnkay said:


> For those of you who wonder about why one would knit/crochet a rag: You can practice stitch patterns on a small piece of work without spending too much time or money, and they are certainly more decorative in your kitchen. Plus they're just fun to make.


Exactly! :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Janie59 said:


> You are probably right , we tend to use baby wipes, the use once and through away, this is were the confrontation has come from, I'm sorry I certainty ,didn't mean to offend anyone , but hear in the UK, not many people use w/cloths, but I suspect some do (I'm covering my backside hear) lol janie59 xxxxxxxx


Janie ... no offense taken here ... like you said before "whatever floats your boat" ... but I do like to use the cloths to practice stitches and patterns.

Just curious tho, do you all in England use the baby wipes to wash your ears too? If I ever go back, I will be sure to pack a couple washcloths in my suitcase! :mrgreen:


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I never thought about the Simply Cotton Soft. Is that by Caron. I think you must have to order that. I have not seen it in the store.

Candace


----------



## Janie59 (Jan 18, 2012)

With baby wipes you can wash wot you fancy!!!!!! Most of my mates, use b/wipes, for all personal hygiene, ears, underarms , legs, etc, especially when us ladies need a quick fresh up, at partys, or any social gatherings, when us girls, need to be NICE! smell wise!!!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

I've tried Peaches and Cream and Sugar and Cream as well as some higher end cotton and they've all faded out eventually. I think It may be the nature of the beast. I have knit some with hemp which starts out quite rough and stiff but softens with use and washing. It makes a good pot scrubber and does hold it's color pretty well (I use AllHemp6). Aloo is a natural plant fiber that knits up kind of like hemp-doesn't soften up like hemp-and makes a good scrubber (also makes great placemats and table runners).


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

v leigh said:


> Ive used the nylon and love they also dry quick, some times i double it with connon,


.
My sister loves those made with quality acrylics . . . says they get softer every time they're laundered.

pzoe


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Acrylic yarn does not absorb the water like cotton does. That's why I use only cotton yarn for dishrags.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> The Acrylic yarn does not absorb the water like cotton does. That's why I use only cotton yarn for dishrags.


I agree! Plus the acrylic seems to leave fuzzies behind on whatever you are wiping with it


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Shalifa said:


> From my dishcloth e-mail group many patterns can be found here is a few of the sites collected with one of my many dishcloth groups
> http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/knitting/dishcloths.html
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/PATTbacktoschool.html
> ...


What fun I've just had going thru these sites.

Thank you.

pzoe


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I just used Kertzer Coolspun cotton for the first time...it comes packaged much like the Sugar & Cream and Peaches & Cream; but I was very pleasantly surprised. It is very soft and seems a little thicker, more "cushy" when it is knit...and it's made in the U.S.A. Website is www.kertzer.com for store locator (no I'm not pushing it and have no connection; I'm just really pleased with this find!). I like the Knitpick's Dishie, too, but it's a thinner strand of yarn...


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I love the colors and the softness of Bernat Handicrafter, 100% cotton yarn, unfortunately their new colors are not as pretty as what they had last year. It holds up well and so do the colors. I Love this Cotton has bright colors and is soft to work with but after 2 washings with the other laundry it looks shaggy.


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

Peachy51 is correct! they used to be 1000 yrds. now the website says they are down to Cones are 14oz and contain approximately 688 yards. where they were a full pound. Looks like the price is up to $11.50! Yikes may me why I have not been buying yarn making do with cast off acrylics, knitting with recycled plastic bags and recycling T-shirts to be my yarn. With dh, and 5 sons, only 2-4 home ever now. I can make a lot with that. for free and keep us from going back into debt. 

yorkie1-
Many on one or two of my dish cloth groups love buying from them. I have never done that but did find the address quickly from what I did remember. if you want to look -
http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/pc_yarn_Cones.htm



peachy51 said:


> yorkie1 said:
> 
> 
> > I use the cones altogether. The cone used to have 1000 yards on it and now they have dropped to 7000 something. The price stayed the same tho. I haven't checked at Wal-Mart lately. I used to get it for $5.96, but imagine the price has gone up by now.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Shalifa - thanks for providing all those websites. If I knit every cloth that I like, I'll be at it for a month of Sundays. The only site I had a problem with was knitdishclothcorner. I had to translate it from French and I don't understand some of the abbreviations. Too bad because there are some nice patterns. Thanks again - you really did a lot of homework..


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

pzoe,
you are welcome. Monthly dishcloth is my favorite yahoo dishcloth group and where I learned about many of my other ones. i just pulled up links collected there. I few were dead so I dropped them.



pzoe said:


> Shalifa said:
> 
> 
> > From my dishcloth e-mail group many patterns can be found here is a few of the sites collected with one of my many dishcloth groups
> ...


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I do the same--the old ones make great rags!!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I make dish cothes for home consumption and have only used Sugar and Cream. They are very functional but do look quite dingy after a few circuits around the kitchen. Have made scrubbies from nylon net that worked out well.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lion brand has some nice cotton yarn, but i use mostly sugar and cream, its usually on sale or i use the coupons a lot.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Some of the patterns with animals on would make a nice baby afghan.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Thank you so much everyone. You are all wonderful. I now have loads of patterns and can't wait to get started!
> 
> Susan C.S. - at the moment I'm with you but as so many Americans knit them I'm determined to find out why they do it. (btw, you're my nearest neighbour on this site so far.)
> 
> ...


I think the attraction of knitting dishcloths is that it is a satisfactory way to keep the hands busy while relaxing and watching something mindless like "American Idol" on the telly. And they make useful gifts for a variety of occasions.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I make them for potholders, mug rugs and trivet mats for hot dishes on the table as well as for face cloths. I don't understand the concept of dishcloths. I guess you could use them for wiping up spills or cleaning but I like old towels for that.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi MamaBonz..
If you ever used one as a wash cloth for bathing..or dishcloth for dishes...you will understand.
One hint...after makeing them..they must be washed to be most absorbent.



MamaBonz 55 said:


> I make them for potholders, mug rugs and trivet mats for hot dishes on the table as well as for face cloths. I don't understand the concept of dishcloths. I guess you could use them for wiping up spills or cleaning but I like old towels for that.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I must say that I do like acrylic cloths amd red heart is great for scrubbing. I wash and dry them and I have never had any problem with them.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Janie59 said:
> 
> 
> > You are probably right , we tend to use baby wipes, the use once and through away, this is were the confrontation has come from, I'm sorry I certainty ,didn't mean to offend anyone , but hear in the UK, not many people use w/cloths, but I suspect some do (I'm covering my backside hear) lol janie59 xxxxxxxx
> ...


Times have certainly changed. When I was a youngster in England, everybody had what we called "face flannels'" or just "flannels". Of course, if you're out for an evening partying or whatever, the baby wipe makes good sense. And I don't believe hotels, motels, B and B's have ever provided flannels or wash cloths; as my Mum said "you bring your own" (in your sponge bag--thus the name).


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

:!:


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

I love the cones, they are the least expensive way to go. If they fade, try soaking them in vinegar and then rinsing well. It's an old quilter's tip for setting the dye in fabric. All cottons will eventually fade, but it seems to help the color last longer


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The cotton/linen yarn from knitpicks I like. It is lighter weight (DK) and the color does not wash out. Although I throw it in with the rest of the towles and I don't use bleach in my washer. But it has held up very well, and is very absorbant and easy to wring out.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I use Sugar and Cream. I give them away, I use them and I never worry about them fading. When they get ratty looking I use them as rags until they get tossed into the trash. 
I like to try out new stitches, make designs, knit when I am too frustrated to stick to a pattern, when I travel.... Who cares if they fade? But then, I just love the process of knitting.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dinaflo,
I make face clothes and small towels out of 50% cotton, 50% linen made by Nashua Creative Focus Linen (#7 needles) or 70% cotton, 30% linen made by KnitPicks CotLin(#5-7 needles). The CotLin by KnitPicks is cheaper. They are both really nice and don't seem to fade; great colors, too. They make me feel "special" when i use them. Throw them in the washer and dryer, no problem. Hope this helps.
Donna K


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi MamaBonz..
> If you ever used one as a wash cloth for bathing..or dishcloth for dishes...you will understand.
> One hint...after makeing them..they must be washed to be most absorbent.
> 
> ...


That's a good hint! I'll remember that. I do like them for facecloths but I prefer mine a little smaller than the usual 8 inch size. I also make little "flower pats" as makeup removers. I use those nylon scrubby things or a sea sponge for the rest of me most of the time.

I still can't imagine why I would need a dishcloth. Just shake off the large bits of food, throw them into the dishwasher, turn it on and a little while later -- voila! Nice clean, sanitized dishes. Best invention since can openers.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

DSouthard ---

I'm intrigued by the linen blend ... have never used it ... does it make the cloths somewhat scrubbier? I might like that.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I make spa/wash cloths from Organic Cotton's...dishcloths? Isn't that what the dishwasher is for?


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

not everyone has a dishwasher!


courier770 said:


> I make spa/wash cloths from Organic Cotton's...dishcloths? Isn't that what the dishwasher is for?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I know most of us are "spoiled", including me, with having a dishwasher, but some don't have one, or just plain don't like dishwashers. And I KNOW I don't have one in the motor home!LOL! And I've never had an automatic dishwasher that I could put my dishes in that dirty. I have to use a brush when I rinse them after scraping well, before I put them in the dishwasher, or they don't come clean. And I use a dishcloth to wipe my counters and stove with.

Thanks's for all the links! I haven't looked yet, but I better wait until I finish this baby blanket!

Janie, send me a PM with your address, I'll mail you one to England! Maybe even two!

Tami


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure that there is some sort or law or ordinance that every woman has the right to a dishwasher! My mom had one installed in the 60's..it was gigantic. Every apartment/home I've ever lived in has had one...I'm high maintenance!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL Courier, I agree with you there! I hate washing dishes most of the time, but for some reason, I enjoy doing them in the RV, and by hand at that, cause there's no where to put one in it! Mom and Dad had two portable units and neither one worked right. Some of it might have been because they were on a well, and lower water pressure than what most city water is, but after those two, we were back to washing them by hand.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a dishwasher and don't buy any dishes/pots/pans etc. that can't go in there! My daughter has a dishwasher too but has a set of pots that can't go in the dishwasher and she loves the cotton knitted dishcloths.

I used to clean my countertop, sink, stove with a sponge until I found out how much they harbor bacteria (even tho I would put it in the microwave every once in a while). So I now use my dishcloths for all my kitchen cleaning and then just throw it in the washing machine. And when they are too ragged to use in my kitchen, they are just the right size to wipe the dog's feet when it is raining and nasty outside. :mrgreen:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's my real complaint about dish cloths..I have a very sensitive nose and for some reason they start to "reek" to me after just a few hours. I use those "handy wipe" things, lots of holes, they don't get to "reeking" and I throw them away quickly.

NO I'm NOT related to Howard Hughes...just a quirk I have.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm really, really low maintenance - I actually enjoy doing dishes so I use lots of dishcloths. I have a window right over the sink and look out to a lovely backyard - I've got several bird feeders, we've got fox, coyotes, wild turkeys and many deer that frequent our property. I'm glad that there are dishwashers for those that like them!


courier770 said:


> I'm sure that there is some sort or law or ordinance that every woman has the right to a dishwasher! My mom had one installed in the 60's..it was gigantic. Every apartment/home I've ever lived in has had one...I'm high maintenance!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have a dishwasher and don't buy any dishes/pots/pans etc. that can't go in there! My daughter has a dishwasher too but has a set of pots that can't go in the dishwasher and she loves the cotton knitted dishcloths.
> 
> I used to clean my countertop, sink, stove with a sponge until I found out how much they harbor bacteria (even tho I would put it in the microwave every once in a while). So I now use my dishcloths for all my kitchen cleaning and then just throw it in the washing machine. And when they are too ragged to use in my kitchen, they are just the right size to wipe the dog's feet when it is raining and nasty outside. :mrgreen:


I'm with you! If it can't go into the dishwasher or has to be ironed, it doesn't come in my door! I don't believe I could bear to use a handknitted anything for cleaning and polishing when I already have plenty of nice rags cut from old towels (ours or from the thrift store). Everybody has their favorite ways. My friend says it makes her feel better to clean with pretty rags.

Wait - there is an exception. I love my iron skillets but of course never put them into the dishwasher. Food doesn't stick to them anyway. Quick swish with a gentle dish brush is all it takes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Courier, I keep the Handy Wipes in the RV, especially for my cast iron cook ware, which always leave a black mess on my dishcloth & towel, so I use paper towels to dry them too. And, like you, throw them away when needed, but I do love my knitted ones.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Peachy51,
Yes, it does make the cloth scrubbier. I don't like something harsh for my face, but the blend gives a good texture and just the right scrub for your face. Linen by itself it is also good, but more expensive. Try it! My suggestion is to use the CotLin by KnitPicks first. Enjoy!
Donna K


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

This was helpful-- thanks for sharing! I am knitting for my niece's baby shower. I am knitting a white washcloth with the guest's initial, then wrapping it like a diaper around a little gift bag with three yellow ducky soaps, then securing it with yellow ducky diaper pins. I am having such fun knitting the washcloths-- easy to get one done in a night and it is good mindless knitting for tv watching! Glad to hear about a good new yarn to try!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DSouthard01 said:


> Peachy51,
> Yes, it does make the cloth scrubbier. I don't like something harsh for my face, but the blend gives a good texture and just the right scrub for your face. Linen by itself it is also good, but more expensive. Try it! My suggestion is to use the CotLin by KnitPicks first. Enjoy!
> Donna K


I love the word "scrubbier"!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Scrubbier is a technical term! Didn't you know that? So is "thing a majig" for anything in your husbands tool box.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I buy the dishe cotton yarn from knitPicks it is a better yarn.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

ROFLMBO Gave up swearing or trying to for lent. lol


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Needleme said:


> This was helpful-- thanks for sharing! I am knitting for my niece's baby shower. I am knitting a white washcloth with the guest's initial, then wrapping it like a diaper around a little gift bag with three yellow ducky soaps, then securing it with yellow ducky diaper pins. I am having such fun knitting the washcloths-- easy to get one done in a night and it is good mindless knitting for tv watching! Glad to hear about a good new yarn to try!


These sound darling! I wish I was going to be a guest


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


I know what you mean about the cones... I bought the beige flecked w/color and even tho I used what seemed like
a ton of it, there's enough left to knit forever!
I'm sick of it... might donate it to Salvation Army!

:thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

rujam said:


> I use cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills in Victoria, it's $13 for a 200gram ball. It knits up beautifully.


I went on their website, and although it looked lovely, it was a lot more than the other cottons, but it was the SHIPPING that made me cancel the idea. Too bad...


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

knittingpatterncentral.com


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would suggest you soak in cold salt water after knitting and before any use/wash. ( overnight) This will help to make them colourfast.
I do this with all new cotton towels too.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I did make it to Wal-Mart today. I checked the cotton cones. They sell for $7.97, (no tax in OR)and have a little over 700 yards per cone. They had a great selection of colors, varigated and solid colors. For me it's still a good buy. 
The cones used to have 1000 yds. on them and sold for $5.96. I used to get between 12 to 15 dishrags from a cone.
I haven't kept track how many I could get from the smaller ones. 
I have several cones going at once. I can do so many with a cone and if I tire of that color I just go to another cone. 
It makes the dishrags pretty expensive if you use the little skeins. I don't know what they sell for, but I remember I would only get two and some on a third one from them. That's why I can sell mine for $2.50 and still make a big profit.


----------



## Esther of Kent (Jun 18, 2011)

Besides the obvious 100% cotton yarns, I've also used cotton blends. However, I like the cotton best. Knit Picks offers a Cotton Comfy yarn that is a blended yarn in both sock and sport weights. I love it for socks and have some sport that I plan to use for a knit top. However, the sport weight would work well for dishcloths, I guess. 
Big Lots sometimes offer some synthetic yarns that are coarse enough to use for dishcloths. I've got enough cotton that I've never bothered to try the yarns. Some of it feels almost like a hemp blend yarn, but it is a synthetic. Look around. You never know what you might find. Cotton works well because it can be bleached. Plastic yarns do not always bleach well. Consider that.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> I did make it to Wal-Mart today. I checked the cotton cones. They sell for $7.97, (no tax in OR)and have a little over 700 yards per cone. They had a great selection of colors, varigated and solid colors. For me it's still a good buy.
> The cones used to have 1000 yds. on them and sold for $5.96. I used to get between 12 to 15 dishrags from a cone.
> I haven't kept track how many I could get from the smaller ones.
> I have several cones going at once. I can do so many with a cone and if I tire of that color I just go to another cone.
> It makes the dishrags pretty expensive if you use the little skeins. I don't know what they sell for, but I remember I would only get two and some on a third one from them. That's why I can sell mine for $2.50 and still make a big profit.


Wow, the S&C skeins I am buying, I can't get two out of one skein. I can get 3 from two skeins. That's about it. And the skeins are anywhere from $1.77 to $2.99 each. Maybe I'm making my cloths larger? I make mine on #7 needles and usually cast on somewhere between 41 and 45 stitches and go for around 45 to 48 rows.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just make the basic one from the first pattern I got. I start at one corner and increase one each row till I have 50 sts. then I start decreasing one each row to the other corner. It is the one where it has knit two then yo. on each row and it gives a nice border on the dishrag. I also use # 9 needles.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

type I have used red heart the acrylic type. It works fairly well. The colors did not fade for me. But I find the cotton yarn is better. But take some scrap yarn and see how you like it.

A friend of mine takes the mesch that they use to make square dancing slips out of and puts some of that on one side for a scratcher in her dishcloths. I don't know how much she puts on but its an idea. Hope this helps. Please excuse my spelling :thumbup: :lol: Keep on knitting


----------



## Mox (Jul 8, 2011)

I use bamboo yarn.Both colour and texture remain ;-)


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Is knitpicks a brand of yarn or an online yarn store? Does Joanne's or Hobby Lobby yarn have hemp or linen?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

dinahflo said:


> Is knitpicks a brand of yarn or an online yarn store? Does Joanne's or Hobby Lobby yarn have hemp or linen?


KnitPicks is at www.knitpicks.com


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! 14 answers. I have used Grace cotton and Cascade pima cotton. I don't like Peaches and cream because it is too thick. These yarns have kept their color (even after my husband had an accident with the drain cleaner) and wear well.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Try trading with a friend. that way you dont get tired of color.


----------



## Esther of Kent (Jun 18, 2011)

That "mesh" is tulle netting. I never thought of doing that. However, I do keep one of those plastic scrubbers handy for tough jobs while washing dishes.
I also use the round dish clothes that I make for potholders and coasters. I usually crochet mine, however. 
I have a pattern for knitting dish cloths that are round. I found the pattern on Knitting Pattern Central. Love that site. It links you to most free online knitting patterns and even tutorials that are available on other websites. 
Some of the links are for International sites, which I find interesting. Sometimes the terms used in England are a little different than in the US. i.e. Jumper for pullover sweater.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Uh Oh...............I did not know that!!! I'm about 20 min. drive from Columbia, just go down I-95......hmmmmmm, my husband is looking for something to do (bingo, movie, bowling....)...how about knitting, lol.............thank you for telling me this. I knew for the longest time that HL were mostly in the southwestern states, I had no idea there was one not too far from me. I was at AC Moore in Glen Burnie a few nights ago and I just don't care for their selection. After looking and looking, I asked a clerk if they carried cotton yarns and she led me to a very small display of Sugar n Cream yarns........oh boy, I can't wait!!!



Knitnewbie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only used one so far that I had knitted myself, it was a yellow & white one and the yellow is almost as light as the white part, lol............yes, I thought I had seen it before that cotton was recommended for the cloths but just because something is 'recommended' doesn't always mean that's what people will use, so I had wondered if anyone used anything different? You know how us gals are, we always want to test the waters, lol.......always wanting to go against the grain.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I noticed that too, along with the fading, they do omit an odor, moreso than your regular dish cloths........also someone had commented earlier that 'it's a dishcloth for pete's sake'', which is true, but when you give something as a gift, you want it to last a bit''.........I can live with the fading, just wouldn't want to give as a gift or sell something that fades too quickly.


Topsy said:


> spyrogyra2 said:
> 
> 
> > Try KnitPicks' Dishie Yarn. It's 100% cotton but still softer than P&C. I don't know about colorfast, but they have good quality yarns.
> ...


----------



## Esther of Kent (Jun 18, 2011)

Try KnitPicks.com. 
Their yarns are very inexpensive.
If you buy $50 worth of product, shipping is free.
They are located in Vancouver, WA
I love their yarns and quickly realized that their prices are about 50 to 60% of what yarns cost elsewhere. 
My sister likes Iceyarns.com, but the shipping fees are really steep and you are buying skein bundles of 4 or more, but they have very little cotton yarn, it's mostly specialty yarns. But if you want to try something new, way to go...
Good luck. Also, do you have WalMart Stores in your area? The yarn is sold at a lower price there, but consider cost of gas getting to a WalMart if you don't have one close by. Esther of Kent


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh...look how nice yours turned out......I can clearly see the longhorn in the pattern......I recently made a cloth that had a billy goat in the pattern and you can barely see it at all (and that's only because I knew it was supposed to be there)....


peachy51 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up buying 3 skeins of S&C from AC Moore, so heck for $6. I bought a hunter green, burgundy and a white. I was trying to make some more patterned dish cloths with some variegated yarns and you could hardly see the pattern at all through all the 'business' of the variegateds so I'm hoping the solid colors will show the pattern a bit better.........we will see.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

You are kidding, right?

Am I reading you wrong? Surely you must know that dishwashers haven't been around forever? People have, and still do, wash dishes by hand???

**I wrote my response above before reading all of these comments.............I do have a dishwasher (portable) but it's broken (in a sense)............lol, maybe I can use my knitted dishcloths to put over the faucet to keep the water from spraying out of the top of it**..............but anyway, to those who only use dishwashers, what do you use to wash off your countertops, stove & appliances with?



MamaBonz 55 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi MamaBonz..
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> I still can't imagine why I would need a dishcloth. Just shake off the large bits of food, throw them into the dishwasher, turn it on and a little while later -- voila! Nice clean, sanitized dishes. Best invention since can openers.


LOL ... I have a friend who did her dishes like that too. One day she called me and wanted me to look at her dishwasher because it was stinking to high heaven. After a few questions, I found out she never cleaned all the food off before putting the dishes in and she never cleaned the filter in her dishwasher. It was really nasty! :hunf:

I use a dishbrush on my dishes before I put them in the dishwasher so they look clean when they go in. They come out sparkling and I never have to clean the filter in my dishwasher and don't have odor in there either. You have been lucky if you have not had a problem.

What do you use to wipe up your countertop and stove after you cook dinner?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use my knitted cotten dishrags to wipe off my counter tops etc. I wash it out good after I finish and there is no odor.I scrape off the big stuff before putting in the dishwasher. I by no means wash them first then put in dishwasher. I use a dish washer cleaner every once in awhile. I make sure I scrub the gasket around the washer that fits against the door. 
My dishwasher smells clean all the time. I check the filter and I haven't had to clean the filter.I've had my dishwasher for 9 years.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

What do you all think would be the softest for Baby bibs and washcloths? I have a ton of P&C but it does fade out and is not as soft as I would like for a baby's skin.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


Well...here I am!
I bought 5 cones at a little place that was going out of business. That was probably 2 years ago. I've got plenty left, and I enjoy using it. It was $3 a cone! I am gonna make a couple of tank tops for my girls out of them.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anita H said:


> What do you all think would be the softest for Baby bibs and washcloths? I have a ton of P&C but it does fade out and is not as soft as I would like for a baby's skin.


Anita ... I would use either the Hobby Lobby I Love that Cotton or the Caron Spa Cotton for baby stuff. Both of them are much softer than the Sugar & Cream and Peaches & Cream.

My oldest granddaughter is 10 and she loves the Hobby Lobby cotton and is always wanting stuff made out of it.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought cones really cheap a few years ago. I got so sick of those colors that I use it to crochet what my family affectionately call cat doilies, or anti-ma's catters...lol little throws my kitties to lay on at the top of my chair.
I don't make dish cloths, I'm a sponge gal ,but I must have made a hundred pot hollers and hot pads out of sugar and cream,or peaches and cream. Right now clorox wipes rule the day as we all have a nasty cold.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I zap my sponge in the microwave for a minute to kill germs. Guess that you could do the same thing with a dish cloth.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

And you can do that with your wooden utensils also.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all think would be the softest for Baby bibs and washcloths? I have a ton of P&C but it does fade out and is not as soft as I would like for a baby's skin.
> ...


Thank you. I haven't tried either of these so I guess I will place orders for both and see what they are like.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I use Lily Sugar and Cream 100% cotton.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Some dishwashers have built in garbage disposers in them. Found that out the hard way. Old one broke and service man said it would cost more to fix it than to buy a new one with a longer warranty. So a new one it was. Thought they hadn't gone up in price and really didn't pay to much attention to the features. No disposer button on old one, it just ran a grind cycle after the rinse and before the dry cycles. So after about 6 months of using it, the thing no longer emptied all the water out and the dishes had bits of food all over them. Warranty service informed me that this one didn't have a disposer in it. Back to rinsing off the dishes and cleaning the filter in the washer. I just thought I had the best Kitchen Aide made, and that they don't make things the way they used to. Silly me.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree that the HB is really soft. Am just knitting with it for the first time and I really like it - so so soft!


peachy51 said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all think would be the softest for Baby bibs and washcloths? I have a ton of P&C but it does fade out and is not as soft as I would like for a baby's skin.
> ...


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

if it kills the germs, imagine what it does to the food you put into it, pretty much kills all the nutrients - I know that's a whole other issue - but something to think about or research. I really appreciate and enjoy this website - everyone is so informative and wonderful - thanks to all.


La la patti said:


> I zap my sponge in the microwave for a minute to kill germs. Guess that you could do the same thing with a dish cloth.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i use 100% cotton chenille for face cloths and i think would be perfect for baby items. most of the colors that i found were pastels also. i was lucky enough to purchase about 15 balls for 75% off at my lys, as it was several seasons old when new owners purchased the shop. otherwise it's sorta expensive since you can only get 1 or 
1 1/2 from one ball. i think its crystal palace. maybe you can find it on sale someplace. many, many yarn sites, as you well know. good luck, racso


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sedona said:


> if it kills the germs, imagine what it does to the food you put into it, pretty much kills all the nutrients - I know that's a whole other issue - but something to think about or research.


LOL ... this gave me a chuckle ... it's the heat that kills the germs ... and I believe the reason you put your food in there is to heat it ??? (BTW, the sponge needs to be wet when you put it in there)


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I won't argue that a microwave heats food, but at the same time it changes and damages the molecular structure of food. Mothers have been advised not to warm baby bottles or milk in the microwave - it kills some of the nutrients needed for proper growth. If it does that to milk - don't you think it does it to all the food it heats? When I first heard about the possible problems - I also chuckled - but I did some research and no longer use the microwave - why would I want to take a chance that I'm causing potential health related problems for my family. If someone says something that I don't agree with or am not sure about, rather that LOL at them - I try to research their side before making comments.


peachy51 said:


> Sedona said:
> 
> 
> > if it kills the germs, imagine what it does to the food you put into it, pretty much kills all the nutrients - I know that's a whole other issue - but something to think about or research.
> ...


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Patterns will always show up better in a solid color. And light to med. colors show better than dark colors. I like to have at least 6 to 8 different colors in cones, to fill requests.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Different colors in cones makes the knitting more interesting!!! Also more of a variety for gifts!


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

I use Lion Brand Micro Spun for baby face cloths. The cloths are nice and soft, show the pattern very well, are absorbant and the colors never fade. The color choices are fantastic. It is hard to find in most stores here in So. Cal, you may have to orde direct from LB.

If they can absorbr the baby food on the face and high chair tray, they would be great for dishes too.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Hi Lynda. I have 2 patterns for washcloths I recently made for an experiment with some eco baby debbie bliss yarn. You might like them. However, I can't send links on KP so I will send you an email. Regards TinaOR


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I'm back at work and back on line. First of all, I got home on Friday to a parcel for the UK swap. It was from an American living over here and guess what! She'd sent me some cotton and needles for making dischcloths! Brilliant and how psychic is she! Anyway I have started knitting and have bought some more cotton so I am on my way to getting them out to friends for my Great British Knitted Discloth Survey. Meanwhile I have to say I am so enjoying knitting them! I've bought some pink cotton(my favourite colour) for myself to do dischcloths and face flannels cos they do look fab and yes, Janie, I also thought it was mad but I'm not so sure now. It is a great way of practising new stitches and patterns (I'm not an experienced knitter) and it is very relaxing to do in front of the tv. I have a dishwasher but at the moment I use a sponge for wiping down, rinsing off before putting in the d/w etc but I'm prepared to be converted. Hope to have the survey results next week or the week after so keep looking out for my reply. And many thanks to all you fab people who sent me patterns and advice - You are all amazing!


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I did say this in another thread... but I think it is just a sign of the times.. disposable era..

My grandma used to knit our dishcloths when I was little (40 yrs ago) and used dishcloth cotton bought from a department store or cotton binding from sacks. 

We had a farm next door so she used to get all the cotton from the top of the paper sacks, knot it together and knit 3 strands..

Recycling is not new.. it just went out of fashion over here in the 70's. e.g. My grandma took bags to supermarket and would not use carriers.. she mended clothes and had the same utensils and baking tins from before the war.. which I still use today..


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

This site needs a like button near the reply and quote reply, sort of like facebook. I look for one often while reading post here.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Shalifa said:


> This site needs a like button near the reply and quote reply, sort of like facebook. I look for one often while reading post here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## hoosiergurl (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought a cone and ended up with wash cloths and matchng place mats lol


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Placemats! ooh I like that idea! I need some new placemats! Well on the way with my dishcloth knitting for my survey, have a pattern that can also be a scarf and now placemats. I'm such a happy bunny!!!!

I had no idea how productive joining this forum would be!

Lynda


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.


Long life with much accomplishments, I say!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I make cloths to try out new patterns I see and just HAVE TO TRY. this morning, I started a new one, frogging the last one and using the thread. I didn't like the pattern one bit, so out with it! They are great for trying out new patterns and combinations. A friend passed on some cones of cotton she had inherited and didn't want, so I have enough thread for dozens. I already have patterns lined up to try. the Big Guy shakes his head; but he bathes with them anyway.


dinahflo said:


> I bought 3 lovely crocheted dishcloths at a booth in a antique/craft mall.
> I don't know what they were made out of but they would not soak up any liquid.
> This was before I learned to knit, and I took up knitting so I could make some cloths and have always used cotton like the patterns suggest.
> Rinse with hot water after washing the dishes and hang it to dry after using..
> ...


I've read posts that say they sell well in baskets with handmade soaps and lotions, if that's any help.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much everyone. You are all wonderful. I now have loads of patterns and can't wait to get started!
> ...


And they make useful gifts for a variety of occasions
And they're a good way to "try out" stitch patterns/combinations you might want to do.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

My grandma didnt dishclothes, but repaired clothing, made crocheted or knitted blankets! Boy could she whip them out. She was my great-grandma and I have some of her creations. My granddaughter was in awe that she did have a great,great,great grandma. It was soooo fun to make one of grandmas homemade cakes, which ummm was thin, ran out of sugar. But we all had fun with our mistake. I bought sugar so next time it should be alright.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Cone girl

Could you post a picture of your washcloths? Could use some inspiration please.


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

i love using my cloths more then any other and i have weeded out the others to just have my cloths they work great i try to vary up patterns i do to have fun but something i have just started now as well is dishtowels you can see my finished one here www.frugalmeasures.blogspot.com i think this is gonna replace my ratty towels quite nicely plus they just suck up the water so drying is a breeze....i have accumulated cotton yrn from yrd sales and goodwill so that helps to keep price down but they last longer then store bought things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pzoe, thank you for that list of sites. I just spent $15 at the knitwits-heaven site. The nativity cloth is beautiful!

Tami


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

bshook said:


> i love using my cloths more then any other and i have weeded out the others to just have my cloths they work great i try to vary up patterns i do to have fun but something i have just started now as well is dishtowels you can see my finished one here www.frugalmeasures.blogspot.com i think this is gonna replace my ratty towels quite nicely plus they just suck up the water so drying is a breeze....i have accumulated cotton yrn from yrd sales and goodwill so that helps to keep price down but they last longer then store bought things.


I love your kitchen towel pattern. Have downloaded it and will make some. I have been making a lot of dishcloths lately and my daughter just asked me a couple weeks ago why I couldn't make them bigger to use for towels. I'm anxious to make yours and maybe I'll expland the size of some of my other favorite dishcloth patterns to make them towelsized too! :thumbup:


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

If you want to buy dishcloth cotton in UK, 
www.discloth-knitting.superprice.co.uk, also ebay.co.uk has a few sellers


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Janie59 said:


> If I gave to my very good friends a wash cloth, they would think I have gone La La,.


This past summer I knitted washcloths and included a lovely bar of soap and gave them to several ladies. They loved the gift.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Janie59 said:


> Also I figure,that if a baby wipe is suitable for a new born baby skin it's not going to do my old face much harm, xxxxxxx


My lord! A landfill filled with baby wipes?! I guess we Americans are just more conscientious and try to be more "green" with our waste.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I think I should make some washcloths to give with the marvelous Cerra soaps Johnsons is making. Have you been to Cerra.com?


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Any comments on durability? The last couple I have made from Peaches and Cream totally disintegrated. I checked them carefully, and there were no cuts from sharp knives, or anything else I could figure out, they just lasted for may two or three weeks, and started disintegrating. Needless to say I hated working out fancy patterns only to see them disappear.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I have not had that problem. If I were you, I would send them to the company. I complained to Red Heart about some youn about 6 mo. ago & they sent me 3 skeins.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

bilbep said:


> I think I should make some washcloths to give with the marvelous Cerra soaps Johnsons is making. Have you been to Cerra.com?


I haven't heard of this soap so will have to stroll on over and take a look. Thanks for the link.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe I should invest in some baby wipe stock :mrgreen: 

Not only did our hotel in London not have any washcloths in the room, housekeeping didn't seem to know what they even were when I asked for some. Gonna pack some in my luggage if I ever go back over there. It's the only place I've ever been that they didn't have them in the hotel.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am using Naturally NZ cotton 10 ply/aran. This was the one recommended by my LYS.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Smoqui, I think you should contact the company. I have NEVER had that happen. Mom had one, but she uses nothing but a steak knife, serated edges, to cut everything. When she washed the dishes, she was cutting the fiber with the knife. In fact, I have a couple that I wish would dissintigrate so I can justify throwing them away!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Scrubbier is a technical term! Didn't you know that? So is "thing a majig" for anything in your husbands tool box.


 "Thingy" is also a handy technical term. It means whatever I am looking for at the time, as in, "Have you seen my shoeshine thingy?" :roll:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever you choose, don't make the mistake of buying it on a one pound cone. I bought two of them in different colors. I had no idea how much yarn is on one of those cones. I'll be knitting dish cloths til I'm 99.
> ...


Would you consider sending it to me if you decide to get rid of it? I'd pay postage and whatever you wanted to charge. PM me with details, please. Thanks.


----------

